# Average Weight For Nigerian Doeling/Buckling



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Just wondering what the over-all average is for a smaller sized Nigerian that is 4 months old is? Both the dam and sire are/were about 75/100lbs and in good weight and good shape.

So how much should they weigh? They don't look thin or anything, just smallish, but seem to be growing proportionally.(sp?)

Thanks!
:grouphug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Not sure about "average" but when my little 4 month old "Pygerian" wether left he weighed 35lbs.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Here's a picture of the buckling, Prince. I love him, and he seems to be growing good, and weighs quite a bit, but his sister is finer boned so I'm not sure what she should weigh.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I say that a 4 month old should weigh about 35 lb. He sure is a cutie


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you Liz and Thank you Lost Prairie!  :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You are quite welcome! And I agree....he is a handsome little fellow!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Your welcome :hug: What is that spot on his cheek? It is a brown spot or has he started the lovely peeing on his face?


----------

